# One of those magic times: On Friday the 13th!



## lhmwzy (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/onl..._those_magic_times_on_friday_the_13th?blogbox

Does it will affect 32bit FreeBSD?


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 9, 2009)

This number is of no significance. It's far from an overflow even for a signed 32bit integer.


----------



## gentoobob (Feb 9, 2009)

lol...really?  man, people are just trying to scare you.  1234567890! WHOOHOO!


----------



## ale (Feb 9, 2009)

On my TZ it will not happen on Fri 13th, but on Feb. 14th.
So probably my pc will start printing sweet love messages on all the logs.


----------

